# Glad to find this forum



## Trying2MoveOn (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going through a second divorce. We are just separated and as far as I can tell, there is no chance in changing her mind. I am starting to accept it, but really having problems coping with being alone and missing what we had. I won't go through the details yet as I have just found this site and will probably read much more before getting to it...
Just need people to talk to for now most of all...


----------



## Lifelover (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome,

Sorry your in a position to be here, but youve come to a great site. I personally dont know where Id be without it.


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Trying2MoveOn,

Welcome.. sorry that you find yourself here, but know that there are many caring and giving people on this site willing to share in your pain... Best wishes and keep coming back.. if you need an ear drop me a line.. I have been where you are and finally coming out on the other side..... good luck friend...

Skin......


----------



## Trying2MoveOn (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks both of you.


----------

